#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  Benefits of advertising on Instagram!

## Bhavya

Social media is constantly growing and developing with more and more users and new social media platforms are being created. Instagram is one of the popular social media. Instagram has more than 800 million active users so it is the perfect platform to advertise and showcase our business. Here you can see the benefits of advertising on Instagram.

----------

